# Slots Raceway Vicksburg Michigan



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

The 2010-11 racing season is starting at Slots Raceway in Vicksburg Michigan. Everyone is invited to partake in weekly oval and drag racing. Slots raceway sells all the parts you need to race on either track. 

Racing takes place three nights a week. Hours each night: 6 p.m. doors open and racing starts at 7:30. Racing schedule and classes:

*Wednesday*: H&R chassis 49-57 hard body plus test and tune. H&R chassis racing has been going strong all summer. The rules package is set for the fall. Join us every week for competitive racing action. 
Rules: http://issuu.com/slotsraceway/docs/hrrules

*Friday* (starting October 22): FCR with lexan bodies and motor hand out (see the rules that came with your car) plus FCR hard body 65-85.
Rules for hard body: http://issuu.com/slotsraceway/docs/fcr_hard_body

*Saturday* (starting October 23): 1/8 mile bracket and index racing. We average 100 cars every Saturday night between November and March. 

Slots Raceway is located at 5170 S. Ave East Vicksburg, MI 49097
Phone # 269-217-7121
Find us on FACEBOOK keyword Slots Raceway 








<br>
9-29-10 Wednesday nights H&R chassis class winner


















FCR racing from last season









Test and tune Wednesday nights


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Questions*

Do you ever run sprint cars, late models or vintage modifieds? :thumbsup:


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

We had a 4.5 flexi late model class two years ago, I think it only lasted four races. The fields were not very consistent, one week there would be 16 cars the next 6. Harry wants to try and get that going again. I think what killed it was introducing the Falcon motor into the rules. We will race any thing on the track if there is enough interest. Right now we can attract big crowds for FCR racing, 20-30 cars. 

My self and several other racers are building 4 inch FCR chassis with early 70's Camaro late model bodies. Not sure if it will take off. 

We do what to get a second class going for Wednesday nights. I am pushing for index racing on the drag strip or a 2 dollar entry bracket race with no buy back and limit entries. 

It's hard to say what new classes will take off. We have a strong following for the three oval track classes we race now.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Week nights*

Week nights are tough as I'm a hours drive away. Saturday is alittle better for me. A buddy of mine and I will be drivnig up there in the near futre maybe the 23rd to check things out. Hope to meet you then Tim


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

If you guys don't have drag cars I am sure my self or some of the other guys can put some in your hands for the night.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Rules*

Do you have the rules for your drag classes? If so where can I get them? 

Tim :thumbsup:


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

We bracket race so you run what you brought. Index classes are similar, if it runs on the index and you cross the finish line first you win. It is difficult to find heads up class racing that is held weekly, to much bickering and cost. 

If we have big fields again like last year we will implement robin round racing, minute and thirty seconds to prep and stage your car and limit how far down the track can be prepped.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Works for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

We are going to start a 4.5 flexi dirt late model points series. We will have a worm up race this Wednesday and rules. A 500 dollar cash payout to the winner of the points series.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Saturday 23rd*

What time do you open up?


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Doors open at 6. I am working on the hand out right now for the rules and a flier.


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

We held the first FCR race of the season. 20 cars in the FCR class and 12 in the FCR hardbody class. We'll have more show up once we get a few weeks into the season.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

To bad you didn't get a photo of the hard body field. No doubt Harry's track is the best place to race slots in Southwest Michigan.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Bracket Race Winner, Dave







Buy-Back Winner, also Dave







Bill won .740 Index







Elliot won .690 Index



Dave, Bill and Elliot were all matched up in some way for each of the finals for all four races. Dave also took 3rd in the bracket race. 43 cars were entered in the bracket race.


----------

